# Is Cytomel cumulative?



## JulyGuy (Dec 13, 2015)

Hello All,

Are the effects of cytomel cumulative? My doctor says it only lasts for 4 hours only but over time does it increase T3 levels? I started taking it a couple months ago and it was like a light turned on inside me, however, now I've not needed it for almost two weeks. I can stay awake at night, think clearly and all Cytomel seems to be doing for me today is increasing my heart rate. I was only taking 5 mcg at five in the evening so that I could stay awake, be functional, and pleasant until 10 pm. I'm in the process of asking for recent lab results. I should note that I've been taking Cytomel in conjunction with Synthroid.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

The half-life of Cytomel is 2 and a half days. That means it reduces to half of its value after that amount of time.


----------

